# Any interest in a larger, annual fiction contest?



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up, Heretics?

Dark Angel and I were talking about how it could be a good thing for the community if Heresy held an larger, annual fiction contest to run beside HOES. And it got me wondering, how many people would actually want to see this happen? How many people would want to participate in it? I don't know if anyone else would be interested, but if you are, you should definitely add your voice to this thread! :victory: If we garner enough support, maybe we can see it happen, and possibly lure a few people back into the fiction board.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I think that this is an awesome idea, totally support it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

To sound a note of caution, many of the attempts we have made to run competitions with prizes have been marred by allegations of dodgy behaviour and parachuting.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm think it would be nice but I share daves notion about prizes.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

> To sound a note of caution, many of the attempts we have made to run competitions with prizes have been marred by allegations of dodgy behaviour and parachuting.


Didn't know that. That's too bad, we could really use an annual contest. What about making the reputation reward slightly larger, like six instead of four, and so on? If not, it was worth asking about, at least.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> Didn't know that. That's too bad, we could really use an annual contest. What about making the reputation reward slightly larger, like six instead of four, and so on? If not, it was worth asking about, at least.


I'm not saying don't have a prize. I'm saying having a prize will make it more complex.

A bigger rep award is possible, although with each member only being able to give 1 rep, a sizeable reward might be tricky (or at least take a while) to award.
http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

